# Taste Your Juice With Different Mods



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Then learning curve to vaping is quite steep and thanks to the good people of this forum the learning curve is flattened considerably with all their help.

One thing I'm learning real fast is that playing with different power settings and different MOD and Batteries changes the juice considerably...

When I first tasted VM Strawberry I thought it was nice on a e-Go-C TWist in a mPT2... now it's on the VTR in an Aerotank the flavour has burst into life in a big way... now not sure if it's just has time to steep or that change in power of the different devices is making the big difference! But WOW! 

Time to go through all my juices again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

But it can also work in reverse. Nice tasting juice on a clearo may not taste as nice on a RBT with a sub ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> But it can also work in reverse. Nice tasting juice on a clearo may not taste as nice on a RBT with a sub ohm coil



Roger that!


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

To me all good juices taste fantastic in a dripper and then fantastic juices taste out of this world in a dripper.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> To me all good juices taste fantastic in a dripper and then fantastic juices taste out of this world in a dripper.



I hear you @BhavZ! Waiting for Gizmo to get some stock!


----------



## CraftyZA (26/3/14)

There is a whole spectrum of rules with regards to how juices taste vs what atty you use. As a rule of thumb, tobacco i crank up the power as far as my lungs can handle. Fruity i keep fairly cool, or even in a bottom coil tank. Deserts somewhere in the middle. 
Then there are complex juices. Certain elements are highlighted or dimmed at different power ratings. Want sweetness, drop the power, want to accent a specific attribute, crank the power. So much experimentation too enjoy, so little time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> So much experimentation too enjoy, so little time.



Great explanation thanks @CraftyZA. Time I have now because I don't think I should buy anymore hardware for a while so I have to play with some juice!


----------



## Die Kriek (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Great explanation thanks @CraftyZA. Time I have now because I don't think I should buy anymore hardware for a while so I have to play with some juice!


 By a 'while' do you mean for the next 3 days?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Die Kriek said:


> By a 'while' do you mean for the next 3 days?



Three days.... that will take me up to the weekend... that will mean no Vape Mail till Tuesday! I'm certainly gonna try... no promises but I'm gonna give it a full go!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

